

BrainStorming HN: "All the single hackers" - professorTuring

Hi there hackers!<p>So my brother-in-law, after 10 months without being able to find a job has finally decided to be an entrepeneur. He is going into the &quot;singles&quot; and friendship building business (Real Life (tm) and on-line).<p>I think it is quite an idea, I believe nowadays couples tend to break and usually, one of them ends up losing friends and may feel a bit lonely.<p>So here are some questions for any of you that has experience with these kind of business (as a client or as an owner&#x2F;worker).<p>- What did&#x2F;do you like the most? 
- What did&#x2F;do you hate the most?
- What did&#x2F;do you find helpful? 
- What did&#x2F;do you miss the most?
- What did&#x2F;do you prefer on-line or real life?
- How much will you pay for a dating&#x2F;friendship service?
- Other questions?<p>Please feel free to add so many extra info&#x2F;experiences as you wish.<p>Thank you =)
======
spada
I'll outsource almost anything. My social life, i can build myself.

